# Race Crew Welcome - Buzzards bay This Saturday



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

As my CS 36T is in Cataumet this month I plan to race the following event for the first time and have space on board for interested Sailnet members.:

*************
*10th Annual BassAckwards Sailboat Race & Beach Party*
This fun race has become a Buzzards Bay tradition, and the post-race Beach Party on Bassetts Island is a don't-miss event. Recent fields have included 40-60 boats of all sizes and classes. All racing boats must secure a rating, and there is an entry fee. Pre-Registration is required. Contact: [email protected]. Saturday, July 28, 2007. Kingman Yacht Center.

PM me if interested. (Chris from last year, you still around...?)

PS - Giu, this is supposed to be a great party, maybe you should fly in for the weekend? You can be our rock star sailor.


----------

